# The new seedling collection



## Roy (Jun 26, 2008)

Arriving shortly is the last batch of Paph seedling plants for a while except for 2 flasks from Sam Tsui in September.

haynaldianum alba x 1
venustum alba x 2
wardii x 1
Wossner China Moon ( armeniacum x hangianum ) x 3
godefroyae v leucochilum x hangianum x 3
micranthum x hangianum x 3
callosum x 5
sukhakulii ( from In-Charm ) x 3
Joannes Wine ( Remake ) x 3


Plus Rhyncostylus retusa & some Paph flasks of my crosses.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice "cutting edge" crosses! Out of curiosity, may I inquire what crosses you got back in flask?


----------



## Roy (Jun 26, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Nice "cutting edge" crosses! Out of curiosity, may I inquire what crosses you got back in flask?



Well, most of the hangianum crosses are already flowering and for the price I could resist buying them. The whole lot including the flasks was $180.
The flasks I think are, Maudiae x Gothic Garden or reverse and probably 
Goultenianum x ( Jazz x Duguesclin ) - which is like a gigantic sukhakulii.
They could also be P. niveum x Swanilda & reverse which should be ready by now.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2008)

Whew, for a second there I mis-read the post and thought these were plants you got from Sam Tsui. Luckily I re-read before I finished dialing Sam's #! :rollhappy: 
Good acquisitions, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 26, 2008)

Roy, what flasks are you getting from Sam? Are you going to Perth in Sept?

I ordered the randsii, hookerae and Sander's Parish... wanted more but well, I gotta leave some money for food. 

I do know of a fella here in Sydney who's current order has just tipped the 2000 mark... so I guess there are folks here in Oz who are really keen!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 26, 2008)

_Joanne's Wine...._

I need one. :drool:


----------

